

Having fun with lawyers - Freetail Brewing Cease and Desist response. - stevoyoung
http://www.freetailbrewing.com/images/stories/c_and_d_response_redacted.pdf

======
51Cards
Small tip... using markers to redact text and then putting through a good
quality scanner is not fully effective. It's still mostly readable.

------
ta-appdev
Not sure who _really_ has fun with lawyers in StartupLand unless they're
lawyers. Approving a payroll where the
$pivotal_engineer_company_wouldn't_exist_without's MONTHLY salary is .00n the
lawyer's fee for a billable week (and you know for nuts and bolts he's
actually working 10 of the 40) makes you want to rage, rage against the dying
of the stupid, startup light.

------
caps
Very reminiscent of David Thorne from 27b/6..
<http://www.27bslash6.com/overdue.html>

~~~
stevoyoung
lol...good one.

